
This $1 Plastic Chip Can Diagnose HIV In 15 Minutes - jaybol
http://www.fastcompany.com/1770850/the-10-cent-plastic-chip-that-quickly-detect-hiv-syphilis
======
ColinWright
Previous submission, much discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2845946>

Currently #16 on the Front Page.

